# Bar car is open, what are you having?



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

:martini: :t:

Me I'm having a Fresca Peach and Stoli.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

JD On The Rocks


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

ooooo i'll have a margarita please


:martini:


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Plain ol' Miller light.


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Sex on the Beach anyone?.....


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

A nice clean, refreshing, glass of

*
*
*
*
*
Water


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Order up...

JD on the rocks for the news posting bot...it's in a dirty glass to give it some flavor
A margarita for the lady in the thong.
A miller light for the green bendy man with a high and tight flat top.
A sex on the beach for the cuddly fuzzy bunny
A long cool glass of water for the guy on duty...would you like a little lemon twist with that?


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I second the margarita!!

Or an amaretto sour with a cherry, yum.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I can't decide.....Slow Comfortable Screw OR Slippery Nipple......:/:


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

Jim Beam & Diet Coke


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Bud light and a kamikazes shot.


----------



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

Well since I'm only 17, I'll take a Roy Rogers.


----------



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

I heard somewhere that in order to keep her short her mother had her smoking cigarettes and sleeping in a short bed at age 10.


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

Gin and Tonic, Tanqueray if you have it.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Sam Adams Please!


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I'll go for a Bud Light, and who knows, maybe I'll get that sissy SemperGumby to do a few shots......Prarie Fire Gunny?B:


I'll give ya a single shot.:F:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Or a Virgin Shirly Temple.......:lol:


damn you, u stole my reply. i'll start it off with an irish car bomb then go with the ole silver bullet. heynken- we'll do some *Jäger Bombs!!!!*


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Just keep the MGD flowing


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I'll have a molotov cocktail, please


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I'll take an ice cold Red Dog!


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Corona with a slice of lime and a dash of salt


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

:martini: I usually am just a coors light gal but SOT's fresca peach and stoli sound very yummy!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice one.


94c said:


> I'll have a molotov cocktail, please


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It's even better naked!
:twisted:



oop2oop said:


> :martini: I usually am just a coors light gal but SOT's fresca peach and stoli sound very yummy!


----------



## oop2oop (Sep 27, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> It's even better naked!
> :twisted:


I Just BET it is, r u speaking alone with just the drink? You poor guy. LOL:kiss:


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

The other night...........

7 Miller lights
3 shots of Jagermeister & Red bull
3 Captain & Cokes

Pre pass-out combo of:
4 Advil
1 Vitamin Water
2 Tums
1 drunk phone call


----------

